# Happy Birthday Tonguesandwich



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Hope you have a great B-Day! :googly:


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

happy freakin' birthday!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday,Tongue!
Hope you have a great day


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Have a great day. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday TS, hope you get lots of Halloween themed presents.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday TS! I hope you have a great day and take the coffin wagon out for a spin!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Happy B'Day


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

hey!!! congrats!!! have a shpadoinkle day!


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

Have a wonderful Birthday!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

happy birthday man


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope it's awesome1


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy B Day TS...
Have a good one!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy bday TS!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*happy bday*

Happy birthday TS! Hope you have a great day


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!! Hope you get lots of goodies!!!!


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday TS


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks....... Got myself something pretty nice...but I will keep that to myself, you guys might want to throw rocks at me!
Also bought a wicked puppet from Ethan Terra's "The Babysitter" segment of Monsterpiece Theatre...


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Happy be-lated Birthday !


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Belated Birthday Tonguesandwich!! I hope you had a great day!*


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy late Birthday Tongue!


----------

